# Fehlerbehebung



## Ago (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo, kennt ihr den Fehler? Ich habe das Script nur kopiert und erweitert... 
So zeigt er nichts an...


```
<script>
	var day = (new Date()).getDay(); 
			
	if(day==1){		
	document.write("[img]logo.gif[/img]");
	}else{
	if(day==2){
	document.write("[img]logo2.gif[/img]");
	}else{
	if(day==3){
	document.write("[img]logo3.gif[/img]");
	}else{
	if(day==4){
	document.write("[img]logo4.gif[/img]");
	}else{
	if(day==5){
	document.write("[img]logo5.gif[/img]");
	}else{
	if(day==6){
	document.write("[img]logo6.gif[/img]");
	}else{
	if(day==7){
	document.write("[img]logo7.gif[/img]");
                }else{
	document.write("keine 'BilderTag' !!!");
	}	
	}
</script>
```

Ago


----------



## stev.glasow (6. Mai 2004)

```
<script>
var day = (new Date()).getDay();
     
if(day==1){      
    document.write("[img]logo.gif[/img]");
}else{
    if(day==2){
        document.write("[img]logo2.gif[/img]");
    }else{
        if(day==3){
            document.write("[img]logo3.gif[/img]");
        }else{
            if(day==4){
                document.write("[img]logo4.gif[/img]");
            }else{
                if(day==5){
                    document.write("[img]logo5.gif[/img]");
                }else{
                    if(day==6){
                        document.write("[img]logo6.gif[/img]");
                    }else{
                        if(day==7){
                            document.write("[img]logo7.gif[/img]");
                        }else{
                            document.write("keine 'BilderTag' !!!");
                        }
                    }
                }
            }
        }
    }   
}
</script>
```


----------



## Ago (7. Mai 2004)

Vielen vielen Dank!!!

Ago


----------

